# Any Old West Movie fans in here???



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I see they've got a new movie out called hostel? Cavalry and Indian. Wes Studebaker lol is the only name I recognized.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

The movie is called Hostile, and from the commercials it looks like it might be good.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd like to see it..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, Ive done from going to the theaters dressed out old west, WITH pistols. Good way to get shot nowadays. lol


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

ads look promising


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My very first visits to the movie theatre were to watch westerns.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> My very first visits to the movie theatre were to watch westerns.



I remember cartoons before the feature film and your ticket got you into a raffle, all for $.50


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My Very first movie was with Gene Autry On Top of old Smokey


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> My Very first movie was with Gene Autry On Top of old Smokey


U can remember ur 1st movie? U have a good mammary.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I use to go every sat. afternoon. .25 cents. most we ever had was westerns. my son had 500 or so tapes given him when a shop went out of business mostly westerns. he brings me in a load every sat. i still have my old vcr. I watched john wayne last night Red River. I've probably watched that 50 times. westerns i can watch them over and over. ~Georgia


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I really dislike the old westerns. I mean *really* dislike them, with their simpering leading ladies batting eyelashes, and even desperadoes tipping their hats and being respectful. What a load of cobblers.

That said, my SO is a big fan, so I suppose this film will be in my future. These simpering, batting eyelashes say I had better get a good dinner and at least three stiff drinks before we go.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Raised Baptist. No movies, No dancing. Lived in fear of dying while thinking an impure thought and spending eternity in hell.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I only get 5 channel s with one has old cowboy shows movies. Love it. Laramie, Have gun will travel Death valley days, ect.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Clem said:


> Raised Baptist. No movies, No dancing. Lived in fear of dying while thinking an impure thought and spending eternity in hell.


Im Baptist but I outgrew it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate seeing westerns where men tip their hats to men. They DIDNT DO THAT. They may or may not have touched the brim of their hat to another man, but they wouldn't have tipped their brims to a man. That was saved for women. It came down from men doffing their hats entirely to noble women in the middle ages.
Course, I hate seeing all the chase scenes, where the outlaws wait till their victim has passed and long gone before beginning their chase. THEY DIDNT DO THAT.
#1 Doing that would cause their horses to be wore out by the time they got their victim stopped.
#2 Stage coaches had back seats mounted on the upper rear of the box. Maybe these were the cheap seats, OR seats for shotgun guards, but whatever, HWOOD has taken them off the stages. While outlaws are chasing to catch them, the guys in the back seat are shooting at them with the front guards shotgun. The blast pattern at say 200ft would nearly cover all members of the gang, and their horses wouldn't take too long of being shot with pellets.. Anybodys guess how many of the gang would be left by the time they caught up with the coach
#3 It was MUCH easier to find a good rise in the road, and hide out there where/when the teams would be tired and pooped and slowing down. Stepping out IN FRONT of the stage ment having to confront only the Shotgun guard up front. I would think the thieve s would holler STOP, Halt and deliver, and NOBODY move on pains of getting shot. That's how Black Bart, and a famous Tombstone stage holdup took place.
Nother thing, Faro was the game of choice by a long shot, but almost always you see people playing poker.
Nother thing. Regular cowboys carrying 72 Peacemakers and Winchesters. Regular cowboys hardly made enough money to keep body and soul together. Most of them would have carried cap and ball pistols, or converted C&B pistols OR OFF BRAND pistols, Henrys, and Spencers would have been their repeater rifles, and probably lots of them carried old army Sharps single shot rifles. AND ALL those carrying C&B pistols had to carry a Arkansas toothpick, to pry off/out spent caps that didn't fall off upon firing.
NOTHER THANG. The scenery in town is almost always, one saloon, when towns had over 50, the sheriffs office, the hotel, and maybe the stable. ALL towns had more business s than that. Nother thang. Lone Ranger rides up to a cliff, hearing shots. Sees a gang chasing the stage. Makes Silver go round a circle a couple times before he heads out after the robbers. Nother thang. Ranchers leave lanterns on the porch when theres nobody outside, and having a 1/2 doz lamps burning in any givin room. Nother thing. SELDOM does anybody look at their money and count it out after purchasing anything.
One thing I do like that HWOOD does is that most westerns, people keep their guns strapped on, when in reality, in most towns, they had laws so that people had to check their guns. Ive always wondered, after watching W Earp for so long, how many cowboys traded up when leaving and took a better gun and/or holster then what they came in with. If caught, they could say they had their mind somewhere else, or were drunk, or whatever. Nother thing, and as N has said, Women who have a guy holding them hostage by the neck, hiding behind her, A swift crack in the whatzats would cause him to think about other things. Course, She wouldn't want to do that while he had his gun pointed at her. OR the hero and the baddie are fighting, A gun flys loose at near her feet and she wont pick it up, OR shes standing by the stove and wont pick up a skillet and whack the baddie anywhere handy.
I saw a movie not to long ago, where she gets him shot a couple times. By the time hes healed up and leaving, She wants to go in with him as bounty hunters. yeah REALLY? Not on your tintype. lol


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Also hate seeing men shake hands with women. They never done that, Other then the doves, of which theyd likely be handling other things than her hands.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O And I hate seeing them standing out in the middle of the street at high noon or whenever, hands off their guns. Never happened like that. What FEW in the street gunfights that happened the guys had their hands on their guns. Likely had them cocked in their holsters, like at OK Corral. Heck, When they had formal back east duels, they kept their hands on their guns and the guns cocked, what would make them take their hands off their uncocked guns out west?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i had friends that were raised like that. Pentecostals. I was raised in the Salvation Army. I think all that stuff was on the books. no card playing.dances,movies had to wear long dresses etc. etc. I never saw my father go to church so he wasn't strict.but we all went . not much else to do back then. our lives revolved around it. still we did what we wanted to within reason. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

some men around here still tip their hats. I had one do it to me today at the mall as I walked in after he held the door. probably depends on their age I guess. it certainly doesn't bother me. I was use to that growing up. to each their own. ~Georgia


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I really dislike the old westerns. I mean *really* dislike them, with their simpering leading ladies batting eyelashes, and even desperadoes tipping their hats and being respectful. What a load of cobblers.
> 
> That said, my SO is a big fan, so I suppose this film will be in my future. These simpering, batting eyelashes say I had better get a good dinner and at least three stiff drinks before we go.


I would recommend that your watch the movie "The Quick and the Dead" and the Netflix mini-series called, "Godless" (if you have Netflix streaming). I am sure both you and your SO will enjoy these.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I hate seeing westerns where men tip their hats to men. They DIDNT DO THAT. They may or may not have touched the brim of their hat to another man, but they wouldn't have tipped their brims to a man. That was saved for women. It came down from men doffing their hats entirely to noble women in the middle ages.
> Course, I hate seeing all the chase scenes, where the outlaws wait till their victim has passed and long gone before beginning their chase. THEY DIDNT DO THAT.
> #1 Doing that would cause their horses to be wore out by the time they got their victim stopped.
> #2 Stage coaches had back seats mounted on the upper rear of the box. Maybe these were the cheap seats, OR seats for shotgun guards, but whatever, HWOOD has taken them off the stages. While outlaws are chasing to catch them, the guys in the back seat are shooting at them with the front guards shotgun. The blast pattern at say 200ft would nearly cover all members of the gang, and their horses wouldn't take too long of being shot with pellets.. Anybodys guess how many of the gang would be left by the time they caught up with the coach
> ...


Hey FBB, did the desparados really walk on the top of moving train cars and jump the gap between the cars?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive never found that they did. Usually easier to just flag the engine down, or put up a road block, yank out a rail.
U might say, well, why would a engineer stop a train just cause some Tom Dick or Harry was waving a flag? Well, It could always mean that some stranger had found something wrong ahead and was trying to get the train to stop before it hit it. AS LONG as the train stopped, the outlaws seldom did anything to hurt the trains. OTHER THAN Butch and the boys lol. So it made sense to them to stop, just to make sure. IF they didn't stop, and hit an obstruction, they were gonna be robbed anyways so, whats the point. A engine that ran off the tracks would usually blow up and instantly scald to death the engineer and fireman, to which the train Co didn't care so much about, BUT the cost of replaceing the engine and whatever cars went with it, the train Cos did care about ALOT.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NOTHER THANG I HATE about todays westerns, and especially yesteryears westerns.
AND THIS isn't a hard and fast rule, just a guideline
People from the 1600s on up to around 1880s almost all of them carried their guns cross draw. From 1880s to 1890s, they carried them both cross draw, and starting towards the end of the 70s gun butts backwards. The older gun salingers usually stayed with the crossdraw, and the younger Johnny come latelys started carrying them butts backwards. ALSO, Cowboys tended to carry theres backwards longer than town people, as they were easier to get out on horseback. From 1890s onwards, most people carried their guns butts backwards.
I imagine the first movie cowboys who wernt from the REAL old west, couldn't draw there guns butts forwards too good or fast, and it was easier for them to draw modern, and that just carried forwards. The first studios had their stars who wernt cowboys and couldn't draw crossdraw, and rather than to make say, 6 cross draw holsters, and 6 regular holsters, they just told them to make a doz regular holsters. Cheaper that way.
ALSO. VERY FEW gunslingers carried 2 guns on their hips. Most who actually carried 2 guns, carried one on their hip and one underneath their shoulder. That way, they could use their best arm on both guns. I imagine many more gunslingers carried 2 guns during the C&B period than afterwards when they were the first to carry guns that took shells. One C&B gun goes bad or empty, you've got another. Didn't have that problem with shell pistols, and they were easier/quicker to reload. THAT BEING SAID, I think, with a capper, and with ready made rounds in a carrying case made for them, a gunslinger could reload a C&B pistol as fast, or nearly as fast as a person with a shell pistol.
A person with a shell pistol has to eject the empty rounds, which slows him down. NOT TRUE WITH SELF EJECT PITOLS LIKE S&W. BUT with say Colts or Remingtons, he would have to eject each empty one at a time. A person with a C&B pistol dosnt have to do that. They just have to ram in the rounds, use a capper, and there done.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Not a very old western but one that has the feel of the old westerns. Quigley Down Under starring Tom Selleck and Alan Rickman


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Clem said:


> Raised Baptist. No movies, No dancing. Lived in fear of dying while thinking an impure thought and spending eternity in hell.


Lol. In that case, I guess the Devil is going to throw me a parade. Y'all're welcome to come on down, y'hear?

Edited to add: SO was raised Jehovah's Witness, but like Forcast he grew out of it. Sometimes a little judgementy thing will pop out, though, which takes me by surprise.

CF: Thanks for the recommendations. Neither of us have Netflix. I do have Amazon Prime and he has every conceivable cable channel so might find them there.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; you kids; my first movies cost a dime, popcorn 5 cents. No charge for hanging around in the big willow tree next door for a half-hour before the movie started. 

Clem; is it true that Baptists won't make love standing up because someone might think they are dancing? 

If those impure thoughts are held against us when we get to the pearly gates we are ALL in trouble. 

Fact is, women in the West were treated with respect if they were "good women". There were both kinds, just as there are today. A woman alone had few ways of earning a living, and some of the soiled doves were taken home by good men and became respectable women in a new locatiosn.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Some of those doves became rich marrying the right guy


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol. I might contend that every woman is a "Good Woman" when she has the right man.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I love to laugh so of course I love funny westerns or those that do not take themselves too seriously. Maverick, Little Big Man. The Cheyenne Social Club and The Frisco Kid with Harrison Ford and Gene Wilder.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I usta go to Claremore dressed up Old West at the Davis Gun Meusium as they had a old west troupe come once a month on Sats to do shows from noon on into the afternoon. I quit, for the most part, and didn't join them, cause they all played at it like it was comedy. That's fine for those who like and do it. I didn't care for it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I found the Alamo in with that bunch my son brought in. I haven't seen this one. john wayne and Richard weidmark. I'm sure I've seen the Alamo before and I didn't see the newer one from 2004 so there might have been one made before 1960. I'm getting 50 or so more when he comes in today. ~Georgia


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

MANY movies were made about the Alamo. All of them had some truth to them. None were totally correct.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> I watched john wayne last night Red River. I've probably watched that 50 times. westerns i can watch them over and over.


 I just watched "The 3 Godfathers" 1948... Ahhh the good ol days eh... no cgi, no fluffy social diatribe submessages, just plain ol entertainment and a pinch of escape from the daily drudge.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> I found the Alamo in with that bunch my son brought in. I haven't seen this one. john wayne and Richard weidmark. I'm sure I've seen the Alamo before and I didn't see the newer one from 2004 so there might have been one made before 1960. I'm getting 50 or so more when he comes in today. ~Georgia


One of my favorite movies ever. I especially liked this quote by Davy Crockett (John Wayne):

"*Republic.* I like the sound of the word. It means people can live free, talk free, go or come, buy or sell, be drunk or sober, however they choose. Some words give you a feeling. Republic is one of those words that makes me tight in the throat - the same tightness a man gets when his baby takes his first step or his first baby shaves and makes his first sound as a man. Some words can give you a feeling that makes your heart warm. Republic is one of those words."


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I got 54 more today. mostly western. many I haven't seen. I took out 3 for tonight. Univited, King Gun and Silverado. some of these don't even have the cellophane off them. I got pet semetary 2. I know that's not western but I asked him if he had Pet S. I didn't know there was a second one. anyway I'm all set for early into sunday morning. just got to try to remember how PS1 ended before I watch 2 ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My Favorite MOVIE, is Conniger. I like Sam in any western he does, but for some reason that's my favorite


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Pizza Night @ Annie's place ! I'll bring the Soda Pop ! Who's bringing the popcorn ??


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

My son in law's good friend was John Wayne's stunt man. They were both in the "Alamo". My son in law was Mc Cloud's double. He has picture of himself dressed like Mc Cloud in his boot shop. He did look like him back then.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was told when in my early 30s that I looked like Clint Eastwood. People had me dress up as close to him as possible, like the poster for Me, the Bad, and the Ugly. IF that's the one where He holds one Navy up and one pointing at the side. They took my pic and put it on a slice of wood, and attached a cLock to it. It did look like him from a slight distance. Beard helped. We couldn't afford to buy the clock.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Oddly enough, the pilgrims in Five Forks started calling me John Wayne, in my early 40's. I don't much think I looked like him, or anything. What else you gonna call a middle aged white man in the roughest neighborhood in town, when people in the know tell people not in the know "Don't mess with that guy". I think it was shooting the guy in the restaurant, more than anything else. Which is where I learned not to shoot a 357 in a small enclosed room.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill tell you of a western I don't like, BUT WILL WATCH, O N C E.
That's Anything with Trace AdKINS, Kris Kristofferson in it. Crappy sets, crappy script.
One movie I really like, and I think it has the best stage coach chase scene in it, and that's Stage Coach with Slim Pickins, The Crooner in it. NEXT is the same movie with J Crash lol THEN Stage coach with J Wayne.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey Bill, did you like Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid? I did. It had Bob Dylan and Rita Coolidge in the movie!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Havnt seen it. Did you see the promos for The last Days of Billy the Kid?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Havnt seen it. Did you see the promos for The last Days of Billy the Kid?


It looks super cheesy. The only thing I recognize is the Clint Eastwood music. I'm not sure, but I don't think women painted their nails back in those days.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Arguably, the best western shootout scene ever.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, some ladies DID paint their nails. Not sure what with.
Funny, Most of the gun slingers were using C&B pistols. They would still have been the most seen pistol AT THAT TIME, 1880. BUT, FOR REAL GUNSLINGERS< GUNS FOR HIRE< they were and had been using shell pistols for some years. INCLUDING BILLY


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF nothing else, Its got to hold the record for the longest gunfight in film history


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF nothing else, Its got to hold the record for the longest gunfight in film history


What I liked about this gunfight is how Fonda kept circling and checking the sun. He didn't want the sun in his eyes. Something a casual viewer wouldn't pick up on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup. What I noticed beyond that, was, he takes off his coat. An experienced gun fighter knows to take off his coat to make his body uniform, equally balanced. Whasshis name, I cant remember now, just swings his coat behind him. That tends to throw the body off center. YET, as in the gunfight in the Jackie Chan movie with I cant remember his name either, The good one wins.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can tell you something else that happened in the old west, but you hardly EVER see it on the screne. 
After the advent of revolvers, MOST people who used them often, and it was taught in the Army course for cavalry on revolver usage, and brought back after the war by those who went out west, IS
You ALWAYS, when cocking your revolver, held it at or above your head, and upside down. This was paramount in using a C&B revolver, and its continuation advanced even after shell pistols were invented by the people who had used C&B revolvers before that, clear into the 1890s in diminishing amounts of users.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

This is why the so called quick draw really didn't exist in the old west. After one had gotten their gun out and up and pointed upside down and backwards, THEN the REAL exhibition of marksmanship was exhibited. They had to quickly cock the gun up in the air and backwards, then quickly throw it forwards and right side up, AND IN LINE with their target. THAT, took practice. NOT getting it quickly out of the holster, of which most towns people didn't have.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And, a holster in the old west was known as a scabbard, same as a rifle scabbard, whos name didn't change like a pistol scabbard became a holster,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The term Gunslinger didn't come out until the early 20th century, and that because of the motion of the user throwing the pistol down from at or above his head to bring it in line to shoot. Slinging lead, came about the same way.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

keep the lessons comin Bill


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry bout that. Too much readin Old West, and the time life books on the old west and gunfighters.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sorry bout that. Too much readin Old West, and the time life books on the old west and gunfighters.


I am actually finding it quite a lot more interesting than the movies. Lol.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

The reason for using CB revolvers like that is to clear the spent cap, if you don't you will eventually get a jamb or a fragmented cap could cause a cap on a loaded chamber to fire when cocking. I love CBs. 

FBB, if you want to really see something to tick you off watch "The Man From the Alamo" with Glen Ford. I did Sat. night on Tube. Been years since I had seen it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Cowboy movies usually have them drinking either whiskey or beer. In reality, towns that were up and coming cattle towns, mining towns, ect, furnished about any kind of drink that they have today. ALSO Mixed drinks were popular. A Stone fence, was GA Custers fav if I remember right.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive heard of it, but never seen it. I get a kick out of it - speaking, when I see westerns where they portray Civil War vets as old men, or when they say that a C&B gun is a (old timie) gun. Civil War vets could run as young by 1880 as 35, and as old as 60 and more. A C&B weapon would only be 8yrs old by 1880. YES, They could be 30yrs old, for the first 36s as in the 51 Navy, but that's not really that old a gun, by todays standards.
Your right krakin. I didn't say it, just to see if anybody would wonder why, if they didn't know.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The MOST popular, and most sold pistol of S Colts, to well in the 20th century is/was the 31 Cal pocket C&B made starting in 1849. It was way cheaper than the 36 or the 44. A person could buy 2 for the price of the 36 or the 44, and have 10 shots rather than 6 from a single 36 or 44.
Although they were a light cal pistol. In the EARLY days of the old west, doctors were near non existant, and a person shot with a 31 anywhere but in the head likely wouldn't die upon impact. What eventually killed them was infection. Once doctors became more numerous, then people dying from wounds from a 31 were more rare. In the 70s/80s, they became cheap derringer pistols by either sawing off the barrel, or buying a 2in replacement barrel. A gambler could have a couple of these in shoulder holsters very cheaply, and at that close a range, they were much more deadly.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Most saloons had whiskey crates for chairs. Either the poorer, hole in the walls started out with them, OR the places like, the Lady Gay, The Bulls Head, The Long Branch Ect, got them later on. Before say 1877, carrying guns was pretty legal all over the west/ People who disagreed usually settled their differences with either gun or knife. AFTER city ordinances went into effect against the carrying of guns or knives, and when people then had differences, only thing to do was take a punch at the offender. This usually lead to a big fight throuout the saloon. Chairs would be bashed over the heads and bodies of participants, and be ruined the next day. Only thing to do was use empty whiskey crates. Some of the bigger nicer saloons might have replaced the chairs once or twice, BUT they didn't make a habit of it.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Cabin Fever said:


> What I liked about this gunfight is how Fonda kept circling and checking the sun. He didn't want the sun in his eyes. Something a casual viewer wouldn't pick up on.


"You brought two too many."


Cabin Fever said:


> Arguably, the best western shootout scene ever.


"You brought two too many."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(U bought 2 too many) WHAT?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was just watching Old West Tech. Its entertaining, but not too factual or historical. Dave said that Wild Me had finally traded in his 36 Cal Navys for 38 open top pistols, and J McCall who shot him did so with a Navy. I had NEVER heard either before. I know that he had a littlier pistol when he died, and may have had IT on him at the time. I always heard that McCall had a 41 Colt, tho I also always wandered where he would have got the money to buy one, UNLESS certain people in town who didn't like the idea of me becoming a marshal there gave him the gun to do the deed. Whichever pistol it was, its true that it misfired several times while McCall tried to get away.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

S


FarmboyBill said:


> (U bought 2 too many) WHAT?????????????????????????????????????????????????


Same movie. Gunfight at the depot.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U Brought 2 too many
Same movie, Gunfight at the depot
Still lost, but that's alright.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Easy one. 
" I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man!"


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I do my killing before breakfast.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Tombstone.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Lee Van Cleef

This train'll stop at Tucumcari


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

My very favorite line. 
Maureen O'Hara: This is going to be a very harsh and unpleasant business, and will take an equally harsh and unpleasant person to see to it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I took my daughter to the cemetery at Lone Jack (east of Kansas City)...was quite a fight during the Civil War there.

She was about 13 at the time, and as we're walking through l and reading the tombstones, she became horrified when she saw the ages of some of the soldiers who'd died. So many 15 and 16 year olds, and one was her age. Lead to a great discussion about the war, and the more current wars. I'd seriously recommend a visit to a Civil War cemetery to anyone with young teenagers.

Mon


----------

